# Claiming my garage back... selling the dedicated HT!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have already had several ask me why I was selling off the dedicated HT room, so I figured I make it public, not that I have anything to hide.

We have been trying to cool our dedicated HT room since we had it. Each summer seems to get worse. About the only time we can watch a movie in the HT room comfortably is in the winter. When you get 3-4 folks in there and all the equipment running in that small of a room, it gets hot and stuffy very quick. Even in the winter after a movie it is warmed up beyond comfort. We have two air vents and a return air vent, but it is not enough, plus it causes our daughter's room to be get too warm in the summer. It basically destroys our cooling on that end of the house. We will need either a new larger systems and revamped duct work... or a separate system for the HT room. Either way we are looking at about $3500.

We are buying and watching less and less movies than we ever have. I just don't get nearly as excited about movies as I once did, not to mention there have been less that I believe are worth watching.

We can pay off about $12,000 in debt by selling off the HT room... that always helps matters. With us commuting and gas prices at an all time outrageous high and still climbing, groceries getting higher as well... less debt and less monthly outgo will be appreciated.

Having my side of the garage back will be very nice! I do miss it.

We have the great room setup very well right now and plan to upgrade the 61" to a 67", now that we have sold the 65" Toshiba. The 61" will go to our daughter... (sweet dad, I know).

All these things put together makes it an easy decision for me. Maybe one day we can consider adding on to the house and doing it right to begin with... making the HT room a room for more than just movies, but TV as well. It can be a fun project to think about and maybe look forward to in the years to come... that is when (if) we make it big. :nerd:


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I can see your point, my dads room has same issue and mine did aswell, we just moved into this home in Dec and the summer magnified comfort issues I was afraid of. Lucky for us we have a walk out door in our room and I was able to add a small window unit very easily into the door, its a really quiet model and if worse comes to worse I cool room before use and it lasts a good while, the best benefit isnt really the cool air but the humidity reduction......72f is suprisingly comfortable with 50% humidity. While its cooler now I just dont spend as much time there as I thought I would, I use the budget HD/audio system in living room with pleasing results, the theater blows it away but I feel like I am hiding out down in the basement at times and it gets in the way of enjoyment.
I hope you dont miss the system and space when winter rolls back around and someday you can do a room that works out better for you.............if your ever in Ohio and have a movie jones look me up!:wave:


----------



## maikeldepotter (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Sonnie,

Sounds to me like a wise decision, and one that you are not going to regret.
Good luck with the selling... but above all: lots of fun with planning your future HT room!!!! :daydream:

Maikel.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

They typically don't size furnaces/air conditioners to include the garage space. It's definitly not worth changing your furnace. You could have put in a separate window (or wall) mount A/C unit though. But then there's the added electric bill costs and noise. 

In 5 years your HT gear will be worth very little compared to it's value now, you would have just paid off your $12K in debt, if you paid the minimum $350 every month, and would have paid almost $5K in interest (@18%). So just think of it as saving yourself $5K. That's also $350 a month you can put towards other things. 

$12K in debt gone, and still having a great room to watch movies is a win win situation. Glad to see you've got your priorities straight.

BTW: If you're ever through Southern Ontario you're welcome to your share of popcorn at my place.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I think heat is one of the problems we never consider when building/renovating HT's rooms ...:yes: (at least I didn't :whistling

When I saw that you were selling everything I wonder "Why???" ... I though that you were getting or already have new equipment for your HT :bigsmile:

With this economy, we have to think twice and take the best decissions to survive until it settle again (Hopefully soon raying ... think most of us have changed out lifestyle and priorities.

Good luck with all your plans ... :T


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Sonnie,

I think it won't be very long till you decide to build a HT again. It is addiction but you just don't realise...

I hope for you I'm wrong. Have fun!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks guys!

It has actually been fun selling everything... of course I got to buy some stuff too. :whistling:

We just got our new 67" DLP LED setup and are watching the opening ceremonies of the Olympics in HD. Nice!

Believe it... everything ... I mean everything is gone, except one PC13-Ultra. :yay:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> We just got our new 67" DLP LED setup and are watching the opening ceremonies of the Olympics in HD. Nice!


:T

How do you like your new TV??? ... I remember you said before is a Samsung, Right??? :scratch:

I have an old 67" DLP (not LED) ... How they compare??? ... is the LED much better than old ones???
(is not that I'm planning to get one ... I can :spend: anything right now :sad: ... but Who knows in the future :yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

salvasol said:


> :T
> 
> How do you like your new TV??? ... I remember you said before is a Samsung, Right??? :scratch:
> 
> ...


I haven't compared them really... never owned a regular DLP. The old Toshiba we had was a CRT. From all I have read though, the LED's are supposedly far superior to the regular DLP's.

Here is more on our 67".


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

A well set-up great room can come very close, especially at night. 
Also you will all be more comfortable which can make or break the whole experience -imo.
The 67 inches of screen will help with the loss, you can always shimmy up a little closer during movie time to get as immersed as possible.
I don't miss my PJ and my PDP is only 50".


----------



## andru (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Guys
I live in the tropics... my home studio setup is in the former double garage... Doesn't have any air in there!!! Just a couple of fans...
I work in my shorts and sweat like a .. Amps, mixers, synths.. too many things...putting out so much heat.. why do you think I would like to move to the North of Italy? for the lovely cold days...
My studio generates enough heat for three houses... plus our energy bill is high!!! In summer I run all the aircons... we've got about 8 of them, I always really enjoy the cool... until the bill comes... then everything is turned off, until I can't stand it anymore and the circle begins again...
Good luck with your new path.
Andru


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The new garage door will be installed at 8am in the morning. 

It's looking like a real garage again... and all equipment is gone! (OK... I kept my BFD and a gazillion cables... :huh: )


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Just now noticed this thread. Wow, I'm shocked! It seems to me like you and Rodny could have done most of the installation of a dedicated AC system for much less than $3500. But I guess if you aren't using it much anymore, any price was too high...

All I can say is, I'm glad I got to experience the Cedar Creek Cinema! It was totally awesome! Most impressive bass I've ever heard, and that was before the monster sub was added to the back of the room! I was wanting to come back out just to experience the behemoth - now I'm going to need a new reason to make that drive. Any ideas? 

Personally I'm a fan of great room set-ups, for many reasons. It allows the whole family to enjoy the system, anytime, for anything they want to watch or listen to. (Actually, everyone else in the house uses the HT system more than I do...) Not to mention, all the facilities are close and convenient if you want to refill your drink or go... well, you get the idea! I think great rooms, especially assymetrical ones, often make for "easier" bass - more uniform response at more locations (at least at the ones away from the walls), and often easier to equalize. And best of all, the lighting's good enought that you can actually see the DVD jackets! :laugh: 

Great room systems are also easier on the budget. Personally I'd have to have as nice a system there as I would in a dedicated room, 'cause I wouldn't want to be "short changed" when I sat down to watch something. We're not watching as many movies as we used to either, and indeed less TV, so I'm glad I'm not saddled with the dilemma of what to with an unused dedicated room.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

It's the same way here, Wayne. The family uses the system more than I do. The kids even use the sub for cartoons.

Having the system in the great room was the only way for us. No spare room to put a HT in.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Sonnie, got a place for an IB in there? 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... all kinds of room for an IB. That is what I ought to do, despite you know who. :bigsmile: Although I am not sure how Angibug would like me cutting holes in the ceiling.


----------

